# Engine Hours



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

What do you guys have for hours and miles? Just curious.

I'm at 36,114miles and 1368hrs= 26.4 average MPH


----------



## lawnsunlimited6 (Dec 12, 2010)

1997 dodge 1500 4x4 318 v-8 300,000 miles LUCAS in engine rear end tranny hrs i have no clue ! MOPAR in tranny in winter! A LTTLE MAINT. PAYS IN THE LONG RUN


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah, I started the thread to compare miles to hours to see how much/long people let their trucks idle hense posting average speed. Obviously the lower average speed the more it idles. Thumbs Up



EDIT: ALL Dodge trucks 03+ have hour meters. Maybe even older ones, not 100% sure.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Nobody wants to play or you dont know your truck has a hidden hour meter ?

When you turn your key to the accessory possition push the odometer/trip needle for 10 seconds.


----------



## zjm (Dec 20, 2009)

Here's mine
Mileage=64741
Hrs=3515
Didn't know trip needle trick.Thumbs Up


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

zjm;1214131 said:


> Here's mine
> Mileage=64741
> Hrs=3515
> Didn't know trip needle trick.Thumbs Up


18.4 average MPH.

This also works for Hemi's and half tons.


----------



## zjm (Dec 20, 2009)

Im a slow poke:laughing:


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

either I am doing this wrong or this feature does not work on a 01


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

eshskis;1226351 said:


> either I am doing this wrong or this feature does not work on a 01


I believe its 03+.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

eshskis;1226351 said:


> either I am doing this wrong or this feature does not work on a 01


Our 01 salt truck has it 3500 dually.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

JD Dave;1226663 said:


> Our 01 salt truck has it 3500 dually.


The key has to be in the accessry position and then hold the trip needle for 10 seconds correct? Thats how it is on the newer ones anyways...


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

NG on my 2000, 3500 dually gasser.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

JD Dave;1226663 said:


> Our 01 salt truck has it 3500 dually.


Didn't know you have a DODGE :laughing:


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

So answer me this, why does Dodge (Cummin) require you to change oil based on miles vs hours? Industry standard for diesels is measure hour and service by hours. Ever see a odometer on a bulldozer?


----------



## leepotter (Nov 25, 2009)

67485 Miles
2189 Hours


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

Last time I checked it I was at 92,783 miles and 3,038 hrs. An average of 30.54.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll have to check mine out, I never knew about the trick either. I'm interested in this since I bought it used.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

never knew that was there i'll have to check it


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

05 diesel 
95357 miles
3678 hrs


----------



## Plow Dude (Jan 21, 2005)

Never knew that. Anyways:

05 2500

111,175 Miles
5938 Hours


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

NBI Lawn;1213461 said:


> Yeah, I started the thread to compare miles to hours to see how much/long people let their trucks idle hense posting average speed. Obviously the lower average speed the more it idles. Thumbs Up
> 
> EDIT: ALL Dodge trucks 03+ have hour meters. Maybe even older ones, not 100% sure.


Doesn't necessarily have anything to do with idle time at all. I mainly travel back roads and secondary hwys (20 to 50 mph) so I guarantee my average speed will be much lower than someone who mainly travels major hwys cruising at 75 mph everyday. I bet I'd be lucky to have a 20 mph avg. and I don't idle much except when necessary in below freezing temps (25-30% of the year)
I'll post mine next time I remember to check it.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

2004 1500 hemi
67,020k
2477 hours


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll have to try this with my trucks, '97 and '98. Let ya know what I find out.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

cwby_ram;1260468 said:


> I'll have to try this with my trucks, '97 and '98. Let ya know what I find out.


Almost 100% sure it wont work on a 2nd gen


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Mopard;1260420 said:


> Doesn't necessarily have anything to do with idle time at all. I mainly travel back roads and secondary hwys (20 to 50 mph) so I guarantee my average speed will be much lower than someone who mainly travels major hwys cruising at 75 mph everyday. I bet I'd be lucky to have a 20 mph avg. and I don't idle much except when necessary in below freezing temps (25-30% of the year)
> I'll post mine next time I remember to check it.


Ya know what I am trying to say... The lower the average MPH would be a good indication of lower engine RPM due to the lesser speed or more idleing. I see a lot of diesel trucks advertised as "highway miles" and this is a great indication of that being accurate.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

50,000 miles
1963 hours avg speed 25mph


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

My smarty says my key on counter is 15,887


----------



## ST.Louis Paintr (Mar 5, 2011)

ussmileyflag 99 Chevy Silverado 788 hrs. yes it rolled over.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

golden arches;1234366 said:


> So answer me this, why does Dodge (Cummin) require you to change oil based on miles vs hours? Industry standard for diesels is measure hour and service by hours. Ever see a odometer on a bulldozer?


Not quite true.If it has an odometer,it's usually in miles,but Cat for instance[truck engines] has it X amount of miles or X amount of hours or X amount of time,whichever comes first.So with that being said,I change my engine oil on my 3126E in my C7500 dump every Spring,the ''once a year'' factor since I don't run up that many miles on her.Excavating iron usually goes by hours,but always also at least once a year.


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

I've got 305,000 miles on my 99


----------



## Turf Guy (Feb 5, 2011)

'08 Ram 2500 Diesel
59878 miles
2778 hours

thinks he better shut it down more often! oooops!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

07 3500 Cummins
4225h
86,825 miles

Bought it with 3 years on it coming out of the oil sands in Alberta and they idle a lot!


----------

